
A collection of awesome .NET core libraries, tools, frameworks and software - freeman478
https://github.com/thangchung/awesome-dotnet-core
======
mgamache
This is awesome. I always feel like I am in the dark on open source options
for my .net apps.

~~~
fgl_luke
Also check out [https://github.com/quozd/awesome-
dotnet](https://github.com/quozd/awesome-dotnet) which this list was inspired
from. This list is .NET Core specific, whereas the one linked above is for
.NET in general

